# Student hero expelled for saving friend's life



## fish_doc

16-year-old Chris Medina, a student at Spring Valley High School (Clark County School District), went to watch a fight after school. The one-on-one battle didn't happen but an assault by an armed gang did. Chris beat an attacker off of a friend and dragged him into a nearby store. He was suspended and then expelled for being involved in a gang activity.

His father, Joseph Medina, is appealing the expulsion, maintaining his son is not a gang member but a hero. Some 280 classmates have signed a petition to bring Chris Medina back to school.

"My son risked his life to save the life of a student," said Joseph Medina, a real estate agent. "And this is how you're going to reward my kid? You're assuming that he's in a gang."

School officials said Chris Medina violated district regulations that prohibit students from causing physical injury and engaging in criminal gang activity.
The attacker was using a hammer to beat Chris's friend on the head and back. Chris was struck twice with the handle of the hammer before punching the gangster in the face and dragging his friend to safety in a retail store.

After the teenager hit Corado on the head, "the other Asians pulled out bats, pipes, crowbars and other things to do mass destruction. ... There was blood everywhere," one student wrote.
...
Principal Robert Gerye, who declined to comment on the incident, recommended his expulsion. The department director of pupil personnel services accepted the decision and recommended that Chris Medina attend Southwest Behavior High School.
...
Las Vegas Detective Mike Craig investigated the fight and wrote a letter on Chris Medina's behalf on April 20 stating, "Nothing within the scope of my investigation indicated that Christopher is involved or associated with a gang at this time."

He was a victim who was injured when he tried to prevent injury to his friend, wrote Craig, who did not return calls from the Review-Journal.
There were gangs involved, therefore it was a gang activity. Chris hit another student. Both of these demand expulsion under the district's zero tolerance policies. The actual circumstances don't matter a bit to the administrators.


----------



## Shaggy

Crazy!!


----------



## Lexus

Idiots, it just shows kids its not worth is to save someone's life!


----------



## guppyart

My thinking is unless your on the schools property during school hours the school has no rights do tell you what to do in your private life. If this had happened near where I live he would probaly be called a hero. Cause if I was watching a friend or anyone for that matter I would have got in there and helped the save the victim


----------



## (RC)

That's his side of the story. I'm sure the kid he hit to save his friend tells the story a little different. The school has a zero tolerant policy. Now it's his word against the other kids so they expelled the whole bunch involved. It's not like they put him in jail. He's just going to miss a little school. He shouldn't have been there to "watch" a fight in the first place.


RC


----------



## fish_doc

The thing is this did not happen on school property. How much of your lives are schools now allowed to run. Its like getting fired from work for drinking at a bar on a saturday when you dont even have to be back at work till monday. Schools seem to be more and more trying to run the lives of the students. The problem is many parents allow this because they dont want to play parent in their own kids life. If someone else wants to deal with the problem they think go ahead. If they dont want kids getting hurt during study hall and breaks they need to run a closed campus. No one can leave the property until after school is out. Then they dont have to worry about if it is there job to keep the kid safe during school hours and angry parents if somthing were to happen.


----------



## (RC)

The problem with the closed campus is the same parents that don't believe there kid could do anything wrong scream at the school because the kids don't like it and the parents can't deal with thier own kids so it's easier to bitch about anything the kid doesn't like. The biggerst problem we have today is the huge nuumber of "parents" that don't know how to deal with their kids. They think everyone else is responsable for raising thier kids and buying the kids what ever they "think" they need is being a parent. Kids never learn to be personaly responsable for anything because it's always someone elses fault. 


RC


----------



## cameraman_2

Kids these days just need disicpline more than ever. They are just way to out of control because the court says you can't spank them. I believe they all need a little beatins here and there.


----------



## fish_doc

> I believe they all need a little beatins here and there


At least 3 a day. 
one for what they did - One for what they are doing - and one for what they will do.
:lol:


----------



## Lexus

Suspension is a joke, you get a damn day off.


----------



## Mr Aquarium

I keep saying it,
We Have No Rights Anymore.......


----------



## fish_doc

> We Have No Rights Anymore.......


sure you do.. You have the right to remain silent. anything you say......... :lol:


----------



## Osiris

You know, i believe that principal and school board deserve a good SMACK across the face. Question should have been: 

Kid: "What would you have done in his situation?"

Princepal: " I woulda waited for the police and let the kid get pulverized." 

Even the cops are on the side of the kid, i believe the gang should visit the person who even suggested the kid be expelled or whatever...

Any volunteers to be in the "Beating crap out of senseless people Gang" 

LOL


----------



## IloveCichlids

I agree with the majority that the kid should not get expelled, that is ludacris. If he had not stepped in the other kid would have probably been beaten to death. 

On the other hand, I agree and disagree about the school's role in private life or life outside of the school campus. There are instances when schools have authority to punish a student for an "indescresion" off of school property. 

For instance, say a fight erupted after school and someone got hurt, mentally or physically. Then they come to school the next day or even worse, let it simmer for a couple days, plan out something horrible, then bring it to school grounds and then innocent students get involved or hurt. I believe by our societies quickness to support frivolous lawsuits that this is a product of that regimine. 

Just my opine.


----------



## IloveCichlids

> We Have No Rights Anymore.......


If you think that.... try living in Cuba or some other communist regime.


----------



## guppyart

Baby_Baby said:


> I think that is very wrong. The guy was being a good citizen, and plus he was defending himslef not just hitting the guy for no reason. I think that schools are getting outta control. They are always monitoring us. Can't they just put collars on us and get it over with?


sssssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh you might give them ideas


----------



## Lydia

(RC) said:


> Kids never learn to be personaly responsable for anything because it's always someone elses fault.
> 
> 
> RC



and parents dont believe their precious little kid would do anything wrong...an example is, when we were fixing up our house before we moved into it, it kept on getting "broken" into (the culprits were just removing a piece of glass that we didnt know was loose and then putting it back in)...one day when we got there to work on the house, dad saw the two kids that had been doing it putting the glass back in. he dropped all his stuff, and chased the kids. one kid got away, but dad got a good look at him. he caught the other kid. he got the kid to tell him his dads phone number by threatening to call the police and then called the kids dad. the kids dad came to pick his kid up and dad told him that we were missing some stuff so the dad, like a good dad, told his kid to bring the stuff back, apologized to dad, and made sure we got our stuff back. except for some, which was at the other kids house. the kid that dad caughts dad and that kid identified the other one, but when dad went to the other dad to get his stuff back, even though the first kid had told on his kid, AND the first kids dad had, the stupid dad told my dad that his kid would never do anything like that and that my dad didnt know what he was talking about...my dad even saw the kid and knew it was the one he hadnt been able to catch

now back when i was a kid......lol jk


----------



## Lydia

yup...i agree


----------



## Huugs

Lydia said:


> and parents dont believe their precious little kid would do anything wrong...an example is, when we were fixing up our house before we moved into it, it kept on getting "broken" into (the culprits were just removing a piece of glass that we didnt know was loose and then putting it back in)...one day when we got there to work on the house, dad saw the two kids that had been doing it putting the glass back in. he dropped all his stuff, and chased the kids. one kid got away, but dad got a good look at him. he caught the other kid. he got the kid to tell him his dads phone number by threatening to call the police and then called the kids dad. the kids dad came to pick his kid up and dad told him that we were missing some stuff so the dad, like a good dad, told his kid to bring the stuff back, apologized to dad, and made sure we got our stuff back. except for some, which was at the other kids house. the kid that dad caughts dad and that kid identified the other one, but when dad went to the other dad to get his stuff back, even though the first kid had told on his kid, AND the first kids dad had, the stupid dad told my dad that his kid would never do anything like that and that my dad didnt know what he was talking about...my dad even saw the kid and knew it was the one he hadnt been able to catch
> 
> now back when i was a kid......lol jk


Wow I got confused with all the kids dads kids and kids dads dad. I need to let my brain cool off.


----------



## Lydia

Huugs said:


> Wow I got confused with all the kids dads kids and kids dads dad. I need to let my brain cool off.


lol i was afraid that would happen


lol Baby_Baby... that is one way to know you are crazy...if you can understand me you must be....jk


----------



## Lydia

oh yes you should be....mwuahahahahaha!


----------



## fish_doc

Baby_Baby said:


> lol. they already make us wear ids. how much worse can it get?


Get use to it. I have to wear a badge at work to get in and out of doors, Badge in and out, and be tracked all day long. But at least they pay be to keep tabs on me. The funny thing is we sold the side of our company that does military contracts and did not get this security until after the government contract side was sold.


----------



## Lydia

Baby_Baby said:


> ahhhhhh. wait....i'm taking over the world with baby doll and fish_doc and gupp gupp. I'M NOT AFRAID OF YOU!


you forgot....i am in on the plan too....lol :lol:


----------



## fish_doc

I went to a private school. The guys shirts had to have collars, You had to wear a belt if your pants had belt loops, Girls could not wear jeans, No one could have writing of any kind on their clothes. And guys could not even have their hair touching their collar.


----------



## Lydia

I went to a private school for a few years and the girls had to wear long blue skirts and white collared shirts and the guys had to wear blue slacks and white collared shirts...then they relaxed their rules and let us wear slacks and collared shirts


----------



## Lydia

Baby_Baby said:


> nope. ask fish_doc his troops need to do more background checks. we feel that you're fishing for something......



oops yall caught on to me...lol


----------



## Lydia

Baby_Baby said:


> my school is a public one. they expect all the kids to be rich and look great all the time. a lot of the people are every materialistic and very into themselves. its very annoying. thats why i'm considering homeschooling again, but my mom might not be able to homeschool me. but i'm not too concerned. its very depressing to go to school and have everyone looking down at you. my parents are rich, but i don't show off my money like these kids, so they look down on me. (which is weird cuz i'm 5'10 and one of the tallest girls in the entire school.) I'm also very very shy, so its hard for me to make friends.


I know what you mean. My Dad is rich to, but that doesnt mean I wear really expensive clothes. So people look down on me. LOL....im not trying to be rude it just sounds funny that they can look down on you when you are tall like that


----------



## Lydia

Baby_Baby said:


> ya, but they always find something wrong with me. like i'm natural pretty tan, and they do fake tanning and most of em are fake blondes (this has nothing to do with you baby doll) so ya, and i'm not into the preppy look, like Louis Vutton (i can't spell) bags and stuff. Like I love nice things, but not to school, just so i can show off. Well I know not everyone is showing off, but at my school a lot of the people do.



i agree with you. I think it is stupid when people have nice things but use them all the time just to show off so they become common. Then when there is a nice occasion its the same ol' stuff so they want to go buy something everm more expensive....I also think it is stupid when you see a 10 year old with really heavy makeup...like makeup so thick you just about cant see their face through it, lol


----------



## fish_doc

You would be suprized what fun it is to actually find the truth out about people by being who you are comfortable being. I own a couple properties and 4 cars. Yet I will wear a tshirt and old jeans because that is who I have always been. 
I went into one birdstore here in town and drove my 1978 rebuilt jeep with a fiberglass body and 304 8 cyl. Got out and went into the store wearing my t and jeans. Got to looking at the parrots and asked the owner how much one costs. His response was 
*"trust me you cant afford it."*
The other local store here is the one I go to *all* the time now. The owner bends over backwords for anyone no matter how they look or dress. Everyone is a equal customer and gets treated as such. I spend hundreds a month there and she will excuse herself from helping me to get someone a 30 cent air stone. I respect that and return because of that.


----------



## guppyart

fish_doc said:


> You would be suprized what fun it is to actually find the truth out about people by being who you are comfortable being. I own a couple properties and 4 cars. Yet I will wear a tshirt and old jeans because that is who I have always been.
> I went into one birdstore here in town and drove my 1978 rebuilt jeep with a fiberglass body and 304 8 cyl. Got out and went into the store wearing my t and jeans. Got to looking at the parrots and asked the owner how much one costs. His response was
> *"trust me you cant afford it."*
> The other local store here is the one I go to *all* the time now. The owner bends over backwords for anyone no matter how they look or dress. Everyone is a equal customer and gets treated as such. I spend hundreds a month there and she will excuse herself from helping me to get someone a 30 cent air stone. I respect that and return because of that.


ya I call that extreme respect I also know a LFS guy just like that its really cool to know that there are people out there that care still.


----------



## Lydia

what an idiot!!!! i cant believe someone would say that!!! i hope he goes out of business! but come to think of it, a guy was like that to us when my dad and i were looking for a truck. we went to some dealers that had new and used cars, and, because we didnt want to take the motorcycle, we took dads old car (a 1989 oldsmobile delta 88) and when we go to one dealer, the guy was kinda nice, but when we went to the other dealer, they were looking down on us and didnt even help us...we went up to a guy and asked if he had the kind of truck we were looking for and he said "not in your price range; we sell nice cars" (our price range wasnt low) very curtly and started talking on his phone, completely ignoring us...and then we went out on the lot and looked just out of curiosity and they did have one very close to our price range....but we werent going to buy from them after they were so rude, lol

people judge me by how i dress too...i usually wear jeans and a tank top and flip flops....but that doesnt mean im not rich....i have plenty of money and my dad is rich; people judge him by how he dresses to though....and they used to judge him by the car he drove.....its getting insane how much people judge others by their possesions or how they look!


----------

